# Looking for Info on Festool FlatIron Sander (400)



## fgcook (May 5, 2008)

I am interested in the Festool FlatIron Sander. It has a pad that is triangular and it looks useful but at $195, it is expensive. Any comments or reviews?


----------



## Davet (Nov 16, 2007)

I have the Black & Decker MS1000 Cyclone 1.4 Amp Orbital 4-in-1 Multi Sander. I am a big critic
of Black and Decker power tools.
but I find this sander to work really well. The dust collector actually works.
It's light weight and really gets into corners.

About $50.00 at Lowes.

http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-MS1000-Cyclone-Orbital/dp/B000B8JV88


----------

